
Design Principles vs. Engineering “Principles” (2011) - vezzy-fnord
http://richardkulisz.blogspot.com/2011/06/design-principles-vs-engineering.html
======
Terretta
This article makes more sense if you substitute "system architect" and
"architecture" for "designer" and "design".

Also then makes it clear that most people calling themselves architect,
aren't.

------
craigjb
How is this not a troll article....

~~~
paulojreis
I see your point, definitely. However, he touches on some very, very evident
points about engineers increasingly grabbing design work, employers being OK
with it and the results being sh*t.

~~~
emp_zealoth
Im pretty sure it's the other way around It's "design" stuffing its empty head
into everything - webpages that are dozens of MB while effectively being a
text document Applications that are flashy and showy and DONT FUCKING WORK
RIGHT Google maps pretty much have no usability left - i used to be able to
use it to navigate across europe,now its a chore to get across town (no
options,no waypoints,no route planning - its either do as we say or fuck off)

Id rather have something that isnt shiny but actually does it goddamn job.

And doing more carbon copies of current fad is neither creative or
intellectual. Solving problem is,though

~~~
paulojreis
I think you're confusing design with decoration. Which is what most engineers
do, and why they should keep their hands of it, as well as the Dribbble pixel-
pushers which do - as you say - "flashy and showy".

